# The Covers Thread



## Sabu

*Covers better than the originals or just as good*

I've got a thing for punk rock covers. Some of my favourites:

Louie Louie - Black Flag
99 Red Balloons - 7 Seconds
Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
California Dreaming - Hi Standard
Eight Miles High - Husker Du
Pills - New York Dolls

and also love Nouvelle Vagues covers of punk songs. 

What are everyone elses favourites?


----------



## bezoomny

The Futureheads - "The Hounds of Love"

I really like the original, but The Futureheads version is good.

The Byrds - "The Chimes of Freedom"

I like this version way more than Bob Dylan's version. But only the studio version, which I couldn't find a link for (the singer, Roger or maybe David, I don't think it's Gene, sounds like his voice is just about to break, gets me every time). Here's another Byrds cover I like much more than the Dylan original - "My Back Pages"


----------



## seanybhoy

bezoomny said:


> The Futureheads - "The Hounds of Love"


This.

Plus The Klaxons cover of "It's Not Over Yet" springs to mind.


----------



## pita

Leonard Cohen fans will slap me for this, but KD Lang's Hallelujah is phenomenal.


----------



## VCL XI

bezoomny said:


> The Futureheads - "The Hounds of Love"
> 
> I really like the original, but The Futureheads version is good.


It's creative, but no match for:


----------



## tremelo

i wouldn't say all of these are better than the originals, but i still like them:

siouxsie and the banshees - dear prudence
dinosaur jr - just like heaven
pixies - head on 
drop nineteens - angel
teenage fanclub - like a virgin
rasputina - why don't you do right
grizzly bear - he hit me (and it felt like a kiss) 
soft cell - tainted love
tricky - black steel

i'm sure there are tons more, i just can't think right now... need sleep...

good topic, though!


----------



## Bredwh

I've been listening to this a lot for a month now. I actually hadn't heard the original so just did and this is actually a lot better.


----------



## coldmorning

Ben Harper does a pretty good cover of Strawberry Fields.


----------



## Brax

Anything is better than the original "The Day the World Went Away" of NIN's, such as this one:


----------



## person86

All Along The Watchtower... Hendrix and Dylan both did a great job, it's hard to say who's is better.


----------



## StrangeSpirit

Here's a cover of pink floyd's high hopes. I never had any interest in pink floyd but I love this cover.


----------



## Sabu

Bredwh said:


> I've been listening to this a lot for a month now. I actually hadn't heard the original so just did and this is actually a lot better.


The original is one of my favourite songs ever!


----------



## MaidMarian




----------



## bezoomny

I thought that The Cramps wrote "Surfin' Bird" until that Family Guy episode. So I'll add that.

Also, The Jesus & Mary Chain do a pretty good cover of "Surfin' USA", although I prefer the original to it, it's still pretty good.


----------



## seanybhoy

I think Faith Evans and P Diddy/Daddy worreva tf he calls himself these days cover of I'll Be Missing You is pretty good too.

N Jay Z's cover of Hard Knock Life haha cos we all know Oliver's got a lil bit of thug in him.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Easy Star All-Stars did some awesome cover albums with Dub Side of the Moon and Radiodread and from what I'm hearing, they did it again with their 3rd, Sgt Peppers Lonely Dub Band.


----------



## Lateralus

The Man Who Sold the World by Nirvana
Astronomy by Metallica
No Quarter by Tool
Am I Evil? by Metallica
How I Could Just Kill a Man by RATM
Come Together by Aerosmith
Heard it Through the Grapevine by CCR
Live and Let Die by G'n'R
Sabbra Cadabra by Metallica
Whiskey in the Jar by Metallica
I Fought the Law by Green Day


----------



## Atticus

Frijid Pink's cover of "House of the Risng Sun"
The Who or Blue Cheer covering "Summertime Blues"
Deep Purple's cover of "Kentucky Woman"

Yes, I'm way old. For something almost this century, I like Jeff Buckley's cover of Van Morrison's "Sweet Thing". Although, the original may be my favorite song (studio-Astral Weeks)


----------



## bezoomny

Lateralus said:


> Heard it Through the Grapevine by CCR


Gladys' version of that is the only version for me. She sounds pissed off as ****. Marvin just sounds sad, and CCR mixes the two. The original was by Smokey & The Miracles, if memory serves.


----------



## Sabu

Atticus said:


> Frijid Pink's cover of "House of the Risng Sun"


Yeah that's a cool cover. Also the Adolescents do a great version of it. Though The Animals version will always be the one for me.



Lateralus said:


> Heard it Through the Grapevine by CCR





bezoomny said:


> Gladys' version of that is the only version for me. She sounds pissed off as ****. Marvin just sounds sad, and CCR mixes the two. The original was by Smokey & The Miracles, if memory serves.


The Slits do a good cover of it as well.

Another one that springs to mind is Ministry's cover of Lay Lady Lay. Thanks to MaidMarion for bringing them to my attention!


----------



## Adelleda

seanybhoy said:


> Plus The Klaxons cover of "It's Not Over Yet" springs to mind.


I wasn't even aware that was a cover, but I love it!

First cover I think of is 
Sinead O' Connor - Nothing Compares (To You)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

tremelo said:


> i wouldn't say all of these are better than the originals, but i still like them:
> 
> siouxsie and the banshees - dear prudence
> dinosaur jr - just like heaven
> pixies - head on
> drop nineteens - angel
> teenage fanclub - like a virgin
> rasputina - why don't you do right
> grizzly bear - he hit me (and it felt like a kiss)
> soft cell - tainted love
> tricky - black steel
> 
> i'm sure there are tons more, i just can't think right now... need sleep...
> 
> good topic, though!


Where did you find the Dino Jr cover of Just Like Heaven? I been looking everywhere.


----------



## tremelo

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Where did you find the Dino Jr cover of Just Like Heaven? I been looking everywhere.


i bought it as a single EP years ago - i believe it's called simply 'just like heaven'. you can probably still track it down on ebay or amazon marketplace. good luck!


----------



## hightimes2

John Mayer - Free Fallin


----------



## Drella

Mark Lanegan - Man in the Long Black Coat (Bob Dylan) (Covering Bob is touchy, but it's Mark Lanegan, so I like it automatically)





Mark Lanegan - She's Not For You (Willie Nelson) (Possibly the worst version of this cover.... dude in the background needs to ****ing shut up).





Speaking of Dylan....
Bob Dylan - Gospel Plow (The traditional folk song)





Screaming Trees also did a version (albeit much different and not as good)





Gun Club - Preachin' the Blues (I think this one is fabulous in its own way)





Tom Waits - Ice Cream Man (John Brim)





Tom Waits - Brother Can You Spare A Dime? (Bing Crosby)





Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen) (I like both.... I think I prefer Cohen, though. This is still good, however)





I have tons more, but.... yeah, I've listed too many already.


----------



## Zephyr

Drella said:


> Mark Lanegan - Man in the Long Black Coat (Bob Dylan) (Covering Bob is touchy, but it's Mark Lanegan, so I like it automatically)


Oh that's from the soundtrack. Did you see I'm Not There? I'm wondering if it's a waste of time or not...


----------



## Drella

Zephyr said:


> Oh that's from the soundtrack. Did you see I'm Not There? I'm wondering if it's a waste of time or not...


I made it through 15 minutes. Complete waste of time.


----------



## tigerlilly

lovesick radio - jessie's girl
korn - word up
lily allen - naive
the box tops - the letter
cake - mrs. robinson
damone - everybody wants you


----------



## Zephyr

Drella said:


> I made it through 15 minutes. Complete waste of time.


Okay. I trust you.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bless the Beasts and Children - 4 Non Blondes
Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes
Across the Universe - Fiona Apple
Please Send Me Someone to Love - Fiona Apple
Mercedes Benz - Concrete Blonde
Since I Don't Have You - Guns N' Roses
Knockin' on Heavens Door - Guns N' Roses
Crimson and Clover - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts
Hurt - Johnny Cash
Lay Down (Candles In The Rain) - Meredith Brooks
To Sir With Love - Susanna Hoffs
Cat's in the Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## whiterabbit

pita said:


> Leonard Cohen fans will slap me for this, but KD Lang's Hallelujah is phenomenal.


I should slap you, but I won't. I really don't care for that version though. I'm extremely biased but I think Leonard Cohen's originals outclass all the covers. I suppose some can be just as good in rare cases, but that's as much as I'm willing to concede.

My brain isn't working that well at the moment but I can think of a few:
I like a lot of Otis Redding's covers - I Can't Get No (Satisfaction) (Rolling Stones), A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke), Stand By Me (Ben E. King), and, well, I could go on all day really.
Which reminds me of Aretha Franklin - Respect (Otis Redding)
Sam Cooke - Summertime (Gershwin)
Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind, You Are My Sunshine, Your Cheatin' Heart, Yesterday, Elenor Rigby, too many to mention really. I just like his whole blues/jazz/soul take on a lot of songs.


----------



## Stanley

Type O Negative - Summer Breeze
Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver
Type O Negative - Cinnamon Girl
Blind Guardian - Mr. Sandman
Shiny Toy Guns - Major Tom (Coming Home)
Blind Guardian - Surfin' USA


----------



## fonz

Sabu said:


> Pills - New York Dolls
> 
> What are everyone elses favourites?


Never knew it was a cover. Who did the original?


----------



## Micronian

In the end, there's really few songs that have become synonymous with the cover artist rather than the original artist.

Many of the cover versions mentioned are good, but they do not replace the originals.


----------



## Bredwh

Gary Jules cover of "Mad World".


----------



## Sabu

fonz said:


> Never knew it was a cover. Who did the original?


Bo Diddley.


----------



## Sabu

Oh another one of my favourites is The Specials cover of Rudy, A Message To You.


----------



## Kelly

Tori Amos - A Case of You (Joni Mitchell)
Sarah McLachlan - Dear God (XTC)
Sarah McLachlan - Gloomy Sunday (Billie Holiday)
Sarah McLachlan - Blue (Joni Mitchell)
The Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
The Indigo Girls - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy St. Marie)
Tori Amos - Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)
Tori Amos - Time (Neil Young)
Emm Gryner - Dearg Doom (Horslips)
Sheryl Crow - The First Cut is the Deepest (Cat Stevens)
Emm Gryner - Pour Some Sugar on Me (Def Leppard) <-- At least more interesting.
Within Temptation - Running Up that Hill (Kate Bush)
Tori Amos - '97 Bonnie and Clyde (Eminem)
Maxwell - This Woman's Work (Kate Bush) <-- Actually, I'm on the fence. It's hard to cover a work of art.
Joshua Radin - Only You (Yaz)
Emm Gryner - Straight to Hell (The Clash)

Bonnie Somerville's "Father and Son" is excellent, but I'm not sure if it's better than the original Cat Stevens' verison.

I am addicted to Sarah McLachlan's "The Rainbow Connection." Does that count as a cover? If so, then I also add Joshua Radin's version of the Sesame Street theme song.

I agree with Fiona's "Across the Universe" and Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah." It's better than the kd lang version, IMO.

I'm sure I'll think of more.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## dax

White Stripes' cover of Son House's Death Letter. An amazing cover and Jack's playing is perfect at this show.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I don't think these are better than the original songs but pretty good (I prefer the "Fly Me to the Moon" , "Take On Me" and "Living On My Own" covers personally)!

All done by one of my favorite singers Utada Hikaru (big in Japan and also has underground fans in the States and worldwide!)

Frank Sinatra's "Fly Me to the Moon" 




The Carpenters "Close to You" 




Freddie Mercury's "Living On My Own" 



 (one of her Japanese concert tours she did)

A-Ha's "Take On Me" 



 (same Japanese concert tour as above)


----------



## bezoomny

Ryan Adams - "Wonderwall"
 
Completely forgot about that one.

Oh, and Erasure has great ABBA covers. The whole Abbaesque EP is quality.

Erasure - "Take a Chance on Me"

That's actually my least favorite ABBA cover that they do, but it's still good, and it has a real video.

For kicks, here's an Erasure cover by Bjorn Again (_the_ ABBA tribute band). I think it's really good, but nowhere near as good as the Erasure original. But hearing Erasure done in the style of ABBA is awesome and worth hearing.

Bjorn Again - "A Little Respect"


----------



## whiterabbit

dax said:


> White Stripes' cover of Son House's Death Letter. An amazing cover and Jack's playing is perfect at this show.


That's great. I like their cover of Bob Dylan's One More Cup Of Coffee as well. And Dolly Parton's Jolene. And Burt Bacharach's I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself.

Jimi Hendrix did some great covers as well, apart from the one already mentioned:
Hey Joe (The Leaves) - I didn't know this was a cover until today. The original is pretty good though.
Like A Rolling Stone (Dylan) - I think this one is more difficult to cover than All Along The Watchtower but he did a great job. I prefer the original but I love this too.
Wild Thing (The Troggs) - much sexier than the original
Star Spangled Banner - miiiiiiiiiiles better than the original


----------



## Phibes

F*sk YEAH! Jack white is so good man


----------



## Sabu

Kelly said:


> The Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)


Yeah and their cover of Powderfinger too.


----------



## Kelly

Sabu said:


> Yeah and their cover of Powderfinger too.


:yes I forgot about that one.

They have a good cover of U2's "One" but I'm not sure I like it better than the original, and I'm not a U2 fan either.

Jem - Yellow (Coldplay) 
Natalie Merchant - The Gulf of Araby (Katell Keineg) <-- Both versions are phenomenal, but very different.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Sabu

Kelly said:


> They have a good cover of U2's "One" but I'm not sure I like it better than the original, and I'm not a U2 fan either.


I don't think I've acutally heard that. Must be my built in anti Bono senses working there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I though disturbed did a good cover of Fade to Black


----------



## tremelo

oh, i also like 'be thankful for what you've got' as covered by massive attack.


----------



## rdrr

the song "valerie" by the zutons is covered often; i like amy winehouse's version and panic at the disco's.


----------



## fonz

Johnny Cash's cover of Nick Cave's 'The Mercy Seat' is beyond brilliant.
('Hurt' has presumably been mentioned already)


----------



## SAgirl

New Found Glory - Cry me a River






Sanctus Real - Beautiful Day (Love this version)






Seether - Heart-Shaped Box (originally Nirvana)






Westlife - Uptown Girl (Cute video!)


----------



## CircularThinking




----------



## bezoomny

The Flaming Lips - "Plastic Jesus"


----------



## Zephyr

The White Keys do a great 'Grown So Ugly'. I'd only heard the Captain Beefheart & his Magic Band version, and apparently that too is a cover...

Another is Yo La Tengo's cover of Little Honda. Sounded like a fun time turning a 60s surf pop tune into a mid 90s slacker hipster indie pop song.


----------



## dax

Zephyr said:


> The White Keys do a great 'Grown So Ugly'. I'd only heard the Captain Beefheart & his Magic Band version, and apparently that too is a cover...
> 
> Another is Yo La Tengo's cover of Little Honda. Sounded like a fun time turning a 60s surf pop tune into a mid 90s slacker hipster indie pop song.


Do you mean The Black Keys? Yeah that's a good cover. I'm a huge Black Keys fan. They also cover the Beatles' "She Said, She Said" it's pretty good, has a lot of kick to it:


----------



## dax

bezoomny said:


> Ryan Adams - "Wonderwall"
> 
> Completely forgot about that one.


You might like Cat Power's Wonderwall cover too. It's somewhat similar to the Ryan Adams one you posted. I think I love this song no matter who sings it actually. I'm somewhat particular to covers where the gender of the lead vocalist is switched so maybe that's why I like this one so much but check it out:


----------



## dax

whiterabbit said:


> That's great. I like their cover of Bob Dylan's One More Cup Of Coffee as well. And Dolly Parton's Jolene. And Burt Bacharach's I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix did some great covers as well, apart from the one already mentioned:
> Hey Joe (The Leaves) - I didn't know this was a cover until today. The original is pretty good though.
> Like A Rolling Stone (Dylan) - I think this one is more difficult to cover than All Along The Watchtower but he did a great job. I prefer the original but I love this too.
> Wild Thing (The Troggs) - much sexier than the original
> Star Spangled Banner - miiiiiiiiiiles better than the original


The Stripes are pretty big in the UK aren't they? They do a lot of great covers but most of them don't make them onto their albums, most of them they only perform live. They used to do a lot of Dylan covers live back when they used to tour. They're suppose to have a new album coming out this year (this summer maybe) but I haven't really heard much about it. Can't wait tho!

And don't forget _all along the watchtower_ which was Jimi covering Bob Dylan.



Phibes said:


> F*sk YEAH! Jack white is so good man


Werd. 8)


----------



## Sabreth

I heard this song for the first time about a month ago. At the time I had no idea that it was a remix.

I listened to the original and I didn't like it at all.






Believe it or not, this wasn't originally by Johnny Cash. It was originally written by Trent Reznor, but Cash made it his own.


----------



## Bredwh




----------



## Zephyr

dax said:


> Do you mean The Black Keys? Yeah that's a good cover. I'm a huge Black Keys fan. They also cover the Beatles' "She Said, She Said" it's pretty good, has a lot of kick to it:


Oh shoot, yeah, Black Keys is what I meant. Haha.

Thanks for the link to the She Said She Said. I always like it when bands cover the Beatles' lesser known songs. TBK seem to have a knack for picking interesting pieces to remake.


----------



## sprinter

I love Liz Durrett's version of How Can I Tell You


----------



## Kelly

Sabreth said:


> Believe it or not, this wasn't originally by Johnny Cash. It was originally written by Trent Reznor, but Cash made it his own.


The fact that you feel like you need to say "Believe it or not" makes me feel really old. I thought everyone knew that. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Sabu

I can't believe I forgot one of my absolute favourites:






Motorhead and Girlschool - Please Don't Touch.


----------



## bezoomny

Everyone's put out a cover of "Across the Universe" but I think I like Rufus Wainwright's the best. Funfact - I actually hate this Beatles song a lot. Mainly because of that horrific musical it inspired, but also because I just don't like it much.


----------



## Lateralus

Sabu said:


> I can't believe I forgot one of my absolute favourites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorhead and Girlschool - Please Don't Touch.


That was excellent.


----------



## Sabu

I think it's Philthy Phil's dancing that makes it awesome. It's a class cover and it looks like everyones having a good time performing it in the video, which makes me like it even more.


----------



## BetaBoy90

*Best Cover Song*

I love listening to cover songs from other well known bands tributing/stealing other famous bands. Just wondering if anyone else had a covered song that really pleased them more than the original version.

This will be unknown to many but I love April Wines version of Bad Side of the Moon which is a cover of Elton John's song






Also I love Noel Gallagher's version of Help! originally performed by the Beatles


----------



## zookeeper

Faith No More always did the greatest cover songs.











And one more,


----------



## Lateralus




----------



## BetaBoy90

I always love the original covers to begin with, but for some reason cover songs just make me appreciate the original so much more


----------



## starblob

Rocket man - Kate Bush (Elton John)
Little Girl Blue - Janis Joplin (Nina Simone)
Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley (Leonard Cohen)
I drove all night - Cindi Lauper (Roy Orbison)
Hurt - Johnny Cash (Trent Reznor)

I also really like Muse's version of Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want by The Smiths - but I wouldn't say it pleased me more than the original. I do like how they sing it with such loud desperation as opposed to the original version which conveys a more genteel quiet pleading.


----------



## Dub16




----------



## Jnmcda0




----------



## shadowmask

I want this blasting at my funeral:


----------



## whiteWhale

starblob said:


> Rocket man - Kate Bush (Elton John)
> Little Girl Blue - Janis Joplin (Nina Simone)
> Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley (Leonard Cohen)
> I drove all night - Cindi Lauper (Roy Orbison)
> Hurt - Johnny Cash (Trent Reznor)
> 
> I also really like Muse's version of Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want by The Smiths - but I wouldn't say it pleased me more than the original. I do like how they sing it with such loud desperation as opposed to the original version which conveys a more genteel quiet pleading.


I'd never heard Hurt by Johnny Cash before. Wow.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dub16




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BetaBoy90

Any cover with Cobain on drums is win


----------



## gg87

I usually don't prefer a cover over the original, but these are two covers that outshine the originals in my opinion.


----------



## TurningPoint

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins.


----------



## pollster

Cover of Modest Mouse song by Sun Kil Moon


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Lateralus said:


>












^^My favorite covers (although I feel as if I'm forgetting of some).


----------



## BetaBoy90

Jimi blows the song out of the water





Bono pretending to be Jimi


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

BetaBoy90 said:


> Jimi blows the song out of the water


The song that I was forgetting!:b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Yeah, I decided I'd read your mind for that one. Hope you don't mind that I took credit for it


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Well i can't find the old thread so i just decide to create a new one. Basically just post videos of you or other people covering songs with guitar, piano, or any other instruments. Original songs are okay too. Maybe i'll start with mine...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

^ That's a very beautiful James Blunt cover. Here's my interpretation of Outkast's "Hey Ya" on piano....


----------



## Belshazzar

Unfortunately, this is not me:


----------



## fern

...


----------



## Glacial




----------



## GnR




----------



## sprinter




----------



## NotRealName

Can we have vocal covers?

she is good, I give her props


----------



## GnR

This guy is unreal.

Edit: Notice Ron Jeremy porn stache lol


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Amazing cover of classic Neutral Milk Hotel, saw Phish cover it live. It was awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Contra

Gone.


----------



## silentcliche

Basically anything by Me First & The Gimme Gimmes. Particularly:


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## BetaBoy90

I must be tone deaf, because I love Billy Corgan's voice.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Belshazzar

A few of my favorites:





Original by Arthur Lee and Love





Original by The Mamas and The Papas





Original by Dizzy Gillespie





Original by Bob Dylan


----------



## Belshazzar

sprinter said:


>


Even though that wasn't intended as a parody, it still reminded me of:


----------



## Belshazzar

Also, Richard Cheese needs to be on this thread:





And this of course:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit

Edit: Sorry, I didn't read the original post properly. These didn't really please me more than the originals, but I think they're very good and different.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Miss Meggie

Although this live video doesn't really do it justice, the version on The Used's album "All That I've Got" is really good. And that's coming from a David Bowie/Queen fan...


----------



## Jnmcda0

Belshazzar said:


> Also, Richard Cheese needs to be on this thread:


Richard Cheese is hilarious.


----------



## anonymid

The Mountain Goats covering Ace of Base:


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## zookeeper

And nothing can really compare to little white girls doing N.W.A.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

My personal favorite


----------



## lazy calm

butthole surfers - summer in the city (joe cocker)






tuff cover


----------



## lazy calm

john lennon - stand by me (ben e. king)






sonic youth - superstar (the carpenters)


----------



## pita




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lazy calm

*huddie ledbetter aka leadbelly cover*


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

(This one is rather hilarious)


----------



## TheDaffodil

Norah Jones - Are You Lonesome Tonight (Elvis Presley)





And I like Scissor Sisters - Take Me Out (Franz Ferdinand) although I can't find a good video on YouTube, not of the version I have...so...you'll just have to trust me, haha. I'm too lazy to continue looking past one page. :b
Oo, also, Janelle Monáe does a good cover of Smile (originally sung by Nat King Cole but it's been covered by many artists).


----------



## Aloysius

show me the way (peter frampton)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Belshazzar

Toad Licker said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HereComesTheSun

Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson
Always Be My Baby - David Cook
Fire - The Pointer Sisters


----------



## anonymid

Yo La Tengo covering Sandy Denny:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chairman Dan

Richie Havens - Motherless Child

Not better than the original in my opinion, but i really like the arrangement.


----------



## thewall

_Knock On Wood_ by Amii Stewart (original by Eddie Floyd)






I'm so pissed that I missed the heyday of disco. :cry


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## Toad Licker

True Colors - Emilie Simon


----------



## Paper Samurai

:yes


----------



## LostPancake

This song is spooky. It gets going at 2min. And then it gets really good around 4min. And then it goes crazy at 5min.

Ignore the video images, and just imagine this dark and smoky club, filled with blue light. That was what I always imagined, from the album cover.


----------



## meepmeep

Esmee denters - Dance with my father

it's such a beautiful cover, it's her best cover, i think


----------



## nork123

Kyuss - into the void, I much prefer it to the sabbath version


----------



## Max Horowitz




----------



## No Limit




----------



## kingfoxy

guns and roses version of live and let die is good as is johnny cash version of hurt.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lay Down (Candle in the Rain) - Meredith Brooks


----------



## bezoomny

I was not expecting to like this. I hate Pearl Jam and "Love, Reign O'er Me" is my absolute *favorite* Who song. But it's really good. Original's still better though.


----------



## anonymid

Robyn Hitchcock covering Bob Dylan's "Not Dark Yet":


----------



## Barry Egan

Petra Haden - God Only Knows


----------



## carefree

I second...

postal service - against all odds, jimi hendrix - all along the watchtower, and johnny cash - hurt

also i love valerie done by amy winehouse - she's much better live



. God i wish i had her singing voice!


----------



## ktbare

Melanie-Ruby Tuesday


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Obadiah Parker covering Outkasts hey ya






Why do these embedding never work for me?!!

fUUUUU!


----------



## Toad Licker

To Sir With Love - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Barry Egan

Pyeng Thredamill - Close To Me (Cure Cover)


----------



## anonymid

Another Dylan cover:


----------



## Toad Licker

Scarborough Fair - Leaves Eyes






Scarborough Fair - Sarah Brightman


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I always get mad at the radio... artist these days seem to cover great songs and ruin them. These are just a few of the covers that come to mind.






This is by one of the coolest bands ever. The ORIGINAL Fleetwood Mac. What a great guitar Intro






I was at this show. He did such a good job of capturing the song.






Pretty ballin' cover of a lesser known Dylan gem. Very impressive considering its only two guys






A great cover of Sam Cooke's classic balad. Another one of my favourites.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Beautiful


----------



## hellofromthegutter

i think panteras covers of Planet Caravan(black sabbath) and Cat Scratch Fever(ted nugent) were great. I also like the white stripes cover of Jolene(dolly parton if im not mistaken), and when Lemmy (motorheads vocalist) teamed up with Dave Lombardo(slayers drummer) to cover the song Stand By Me(i dont remember who originally did tht song and i dont feel like googling it)


----------



## duskyy

Haw.

Also...

The Postal Service - Against All Odds
Johnny Cash -Hurt
Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World
Nirvana - Lake of Fire
Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Taylor8524

six feet under covering acdc have a drink on me


----------



## ferrellwolf




----------



## Monroee

Emilie Autumn covering Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors

Homersxchild said:


> Emilie Autumn covering Bohemian Rhapsody.






Hehe.





Bowling for Soup - Hit Me Baby One More Time
I used to love this band when I was a wee young thing.





The Sundays - Wild Horses


----------



## harrynia

Yeah, I decided I'd read your mind for that one. Hope you don't mind that I took credit for it


----------



## Toad Licker

House of the Rising Sun - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

This is from one of my favourite bands


----------



## uffie




----------



## Arisa1536

*Hallelujah* by jeff buckley is one of the best covers i have heard.

and *One is the loneliest number* by Three dog night


----------



## Toad Licker

Come On Eileen - Save Ferris


----------



## Toad Licker

B*tch - Sarah Jezebel Deva


----------



## Pangur Ban

Oh yes! Even 'The Muppets' have done a cover! Enjoy!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Under My Thumb by Streetheart


----------



## mixtape

Oleander - Boys Dont Cry





Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light





Rachel Sweet - Then He Kissed Me/Be My Baby


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## Silent Image

Toad Licker said:


>


I don't really like it being covered in this format.

I like this performance better. It's better to keep it acoustic


----------



## luceo




----------



## rosettas stoned




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Giraffe

A Spanish language cover of the Rod Stewart song, "Do you think I'm sexy?"


----------



## heyJude




----------



## StevenGlansberg

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> This is from one of my favourite bands


Great song!


----------



## rawrsmus




----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## Toad Licker

Leaving on a Jet Plane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## Charizard

Matt Pond PA - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea





I enjoy it more than the original.


----------



## melissa75

rosettas stoned said:


>


^Definitely one of my favorites!

One I came across just now:


----------



## udontknowme

Red - Ordinary World


----------



## beethoven




----------



## Contra

I don't think this one's been posted yet...


----------



## Toad Licker

Heart Shaped Box - Evanescence


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## zookeeper

(vs. the original)


----------



## heroin




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## atticusfinch

Florence's cover of Robert Palmers' _Addicted to Love_


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## vash

I don't really listen to Katey Perry at all nor do I think this is the best cover ever, but it could be the best cover of this song? I came across it not too long ago and thought it was a good cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rusted Root


----------



## Resonance

Much more energetic than Boney M's original.





My second favourite band covering one of my favourite songs by my third favourite band...awesomeness.





This is just better than Madonna's version


----------



## Melinda

I like Rasputina's cover of Marilyn Manson's song "Tourniquet"


----------



## dollparts

The man who sold the world - Nirvana

Sweet dreams - Marilyn Manson


----------



## spacemanspiff

Seether - Careless Whisper


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## Toad Licker

You Oughta Know - Kate Voegele


----------



## Lateralus

spacemanspiff said:


> Seether - Careless Whisper


Seconded. Seether does excellent covers, in the studio anyway (they butchered the River of Deceit lyrics during a live performance). This is a great cover though.


----------



## successful

I like this cover but both Adele's & john legend's "rolling in the deeps" are really good.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Have to agree Faith No More did some great covers.

The ability to do this to a Wu Tang song still gets me.









And just for laughs at how people reacted to this cover when it was first done.


----------



## zookeeper

I got a bunch because I'm bored.





















Hail Santa!!


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want You to Want Me - Letters to Cleo






Cruel to Be Kind - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody Hurts - Frida Hyvonen






Everybody Hurts - Anneke


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## anonymid

"Deep Sea Diving Suit" (The Magnetic Fields), covered by the Pulsars:


----------



## luctus

Sophie B. Hawkins - I Want You (orig. Bob Dylan)


----------



## Spindrift

The Kids Are Alright - Pearl Jam (The Who)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I love Lily Allen's Naive/The Kooks cover


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## kesker




----------



## Toad Licker

When Doves Cry - Patti Smith


----------



## kesker

Lambchop covering The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker

Simple Man - Shinedown


----------



## Godless1

My favorite cover.


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## tropic




----------



## Unknownn




----------



## Angha

It's kind of funny that it's sung by a guy, but I actually really like this cover. xD It's a really fun song.


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker

Dream On - Kelly Sweet






Dream On - Fisher


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## zookeeper

Also, restraint in music is a good thing, something certain other covers of this song could learn from this version.


----------



## au Lait

Oh Muse. Please never change.


----------



## factmonger




----------



## anonomousguy

fiddle dee dee.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Body is a Cage (Arcade Fire Cover) - Sara Lov






Hold Me Now - Sara Lov






Papa was a Rodeo - Sar Lov


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Alexisonfire - Dead Hearts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndTLHz_HvIhttp://


----------



## HideMyPain

Staind does an awesome Cover of Tool's Sober.






(Sorry dont know how to post the video)


----------



## Lateralus

^I've heard that before, Aaron Lewis is a really good singer and he does some other great covers too.

And Tool does an awesome cover of Led Zeppelin's No Quarter.


----------



## Puppuccino

"When You Were Young" originally by The Killers as covered by The Noisettes b/c it's an interesting take on the song: 




"Many Shades of Black" originally The Raconteurs as covered by Adele, her bluesy voice is just perfect for it: 




"I'm Not Going to Teach Your Boyfriend How to Dance With You" originally by The Black Kids as covered by Kate Nash. I like singing along to it even with my really bad faux Brit accent lol:


----------



## Toad Licker

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Adicts






I Wanna Be Sedated - Vince Neil






I Wanna Be Sedated - Shonen Knife


----------



## xTKsaucex

Shoot4theStars said:


> Alexisonfire - Dead Hearts
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndTLHz_HvIhttp://


Meh, the Alexisonfire Moneen Covers were good.


----------



## pita

Not the best, but kinda cool.


----------



## beshino

au Lait said:


> Oh Muse. Please never change.


Makes my mouth drool. Nina Simone is a pretty awesome singer too. Them putting a nice style to it is pretty cool.




Nice too. =D


----------



## Noll

Better than Baphomets version you ask me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Thomas Pridgen from the Mars Volta drum covering MJ


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Lateralus said:


> ^I've heard that before, Aaron Lewis is a really good singer and he does some other great covers too.
> 
> And Tool does an awesome cover of Led Zeppelin's No Quarter.


Definitely this.
And Deftones - Simple Man (originally by Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

How the hell do you post a video like everyone else is doing? I can't figure it out.


----------



## beshino

AprilEthereal said:


> How the hell do you post a video like everyone else is doing? I can't figure it out.


 [/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] <--- this (It's in the "post Reply button")





 Here's the link
Copy the part after the equal sign and insert it between the youtube bracket thing.





Here's an example.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

beshino said:


> [/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE] <--- this (It's in the "post Reply button")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> Copy the part after the equal sign and insert it between the youtube bracket thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example.


Ha! got it! Thanks alot.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Chain - Sleepy Sun (Fleetwood Mac cover)


----------



## Hideko

The Jam doing a cover of an old Kinks song, their version was actually better and more popular.:blank


----------



## Aloysius

Just one of the many amazing Zep covers they have done.


----------



## clair de lune

The Zutons' original is catchy, but this is INSANELY catchier.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## AussiePea

Lateralus said:


> ^I've heard that before, Aaron Lewis is a really good singer and he does some other great covers too.
> 
> And Tool does an awesome cover of Led Zeppelin's No Quarter.


This. Amazing cover of an amazing song.

Also:


----------



## Toad Licker

I Wish I Never Saw the Sunshine - Beth Orton






Wild World - Beth Orton






Wild World - Mr. Big


----------



## moxosis

beshino said:


> Makes my mouth drool. Nina Simone is a pretty awesome singer too. Them putting a nice style to it is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice too. =D


^^ that is one of my favorite covers.

Sweet Child O Mine (Originally by Guns 'n Roses) 





Ukrainian Polka Band Plays "Hot N Cold" by Katy Perry





Orgy - Blue Monday (Originally by New Order)





Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus (Originally by Depeche Mode)





The Ataris - Boys of Summer


----------



## ponyo

"With a little help from my friends" by Joe Cocker performed live at Woodstock 1969 [Original by the Beatles]


----------



## AgBjBeAF




----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## stupiditytries

Stop your sobbing by the Pretenders. It was such beautifully produced.


----------



## johnstin

jazzy B maharaja'z


----------



## Ohhai

GG Allin - Carmelita





Such a wonderful cover, suited GG just perfectly, disgusting man, disgusting life, rest in piss, and I only wish I could have been messed up with him.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## Toad Licker

A few Cyndi Lauper covers.

Time After Time - Novaspace






True Colors - Celtic Woman






True Colors - Amy Diamond






True Colors - Eva Cassidy






Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Emilie Autumn


----------



## meganmila

This is a amazing cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

Maybe I'm Amazed - Linda Perry






House of the Rising Sun - Linda Perry






Lola - Deep Dark Robot (Linda Perry's new group)


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Probably been posted already but just in case; Guns n' Roses version of Knockin' On Heaven's Door is pretty good.


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Jcgrey

IDK I like it


----------



## anonymid




----------



## sprinter




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Double Indemnity

Tyrone by My Morning Jacket (Original by Erykah Badu).


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Romance - Lissie






Bad Romance - Halestorm






Bad Romance - Juliana Richer (Acoustic cover)






Bad Romance - MattRach (Guitar cover)


----------



## lissa530

Lateralus said:


>


I thought they did a great job on that cover also! (Nirvana)


----------



## Pennywise

Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin, Although I guess it would technically be more accurate to call it "plagiarism".


----------



## rgrwng

careless whisper by seether

sober (live) by Staind


----------



## Famous

"


----------



## Famous

.,


----------



## Toad Licker

Who Will Save Your Soul - Nikki McKibbin






Who Will Save Your Soul - Marnee


----------



## rosettas stoned

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I vote "Free Fallin'" covered by John Mayer.


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## sprinter




----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## Barry Egan

*Petra Haden - God only knows *


----------



## Haunty

This one is kind of surreal:


----------



## James_Russell

John Zorn - The Sicilian Clan

A cover of film composer Ennio Morricone. I think it's fantastic.

Also John Martyn - Singing In The Rain


----------



## jacksondoug3

this cover blows my Mindd


----------



## Toad Licker

Personal Jesus - The Aesthetic






Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson






Personal Jesus - Lisa Hannigan






Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash






Personal Jesus - Gravity Kills






Personal Jesus - Kamila Osip


----------



## Calm Craig




----------



## shelbster18

*The Sundays-White Horses*






Love this song.


----------



## The Silent 1

Johnny Cash- Hurt:


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie - Sarah Jezebel Deva






Zombie - Nordlyst






Zombie - The Breakpoint Method






Zombie - Lemmings






Zombie - Bash


----------



## enzo

Just way too many. A ton from Cash of course.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Reputation - The Dollyrots






Dream Lover - The Dollyrots






Be My Baby - The Dollyrots


----------



## enzo

Very different than Paul Simon's.


----------



## MaxSchreck

Jimi Hendrix all along the watchtower


----------



## Huk phin

In a scene near the end of American Beauty, where Kevin Spacey and Mena Suvari are about to get it on, there is a song called "Dont Let it Bring You Down" being played in the background. In the movie the song is being performed by Annie Lennux but it is actually a remake of an old Neill Young song. Cool cover.


----------



## enzo

Another cool cover (I think) of Don't Let it Bring You Down


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Toad Licker

Shankill Butchers - Sarah Jarosz






Fairytale of New York - Pilate






When I Grow Up - First Aid Kit


----------



## Toad Licker

Sounds of Silence - Emiliana Torrini






Sweet Child O' Mine - Taken By Trees






End of the World - Imelda May






I Touch Myself - Megan Washington


----------



## flarf

ponyo said:


> "With a little help from my friends" by Joe Cocker performed live at Woodstock 1969 [Original by the Beatles]


this is my favorite cover song. since the one you posted was deleted, here's another one:


----------



## flarf

wait maybe this is my favorite


----------



## flarf

maybe thees juan


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Oh God there's so many! "All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix/Bob Dylan), "Knocking on Heaven's Door" (Guns n Roses/Bob Dylan), Tainted Love (Soft Cell/Gloria Jones), "Baby Please Don't Go" (ACDC/Joe William's Washboard Blues Singers), "Black Betty" (Ram Jam/ Lead Belly)...the list goes on and on...

Have you guys ever checked out some of the covers on youtube? justinrobinett and vkgoeswild are two of my favorites!


----------



## Lookbeyond

I love the way Karen Carpenter (may she rest in peace) sang "California Dreamin'" by The Mamas and the Papas. Was Karen really only 17 years old when she recorded this ? Damn !!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole






Over the Rainbow - Gin Wigmore






Over the Rainbow - Eva Cassidy






Over the Rainbow - Ingrid Michaelson






Over the Rainbow - Jewel






Over the Rainbow - Connie Talbot






Over the Rainbow - Kerli


----------



## immortal80

i love this guys cover of deadbolt by thrice:


----------



## flarf




----------



## Toad Licker

Monster Mash - Zombina and the Skeletones






Take On Me - Anni B Sweet






Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Sarah Blasko






Tainted Love - Imelda May


----------



## Transcending




----------



## Toad Licker

A few Nirvana covers.

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Noctura






Lithium - Jenn Cristy Band






Polly - Red Line Chemistry


----------



## papaSmurf

iwearshirts said:


>


^That was pretty amazing.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## kosherpiggy

that's all i could think of now


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity




----------



## mbg1411

Imagine - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Tentative

Wouldn't say best cover, but this one is pretty good to me:






This one's good too:


----------



## enzo




----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid




----------



## Toad Licker

Imagine - Chris Cornell






Go Your Own Way - Lissie






Gone Away - Noctura






Still of the Night - Tarja


----------



## ShyGuy86

I don't know if this has been posted yet:


----------



## coeur_brise

very touching, almost as good as the original


----------



## vintagerocket




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Stretched On Your Grave - Kate Rusby






White Wedding - Abney Park






Fever - Endless Blue






Don't Dream It's Over - Sarah Blasko






Monkey Gone to Heaven - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## billyho

orgy covering new order's blue monday


----------



## Neon Mine

Sarah Polley's cover of Courage by The Tragically Hip.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker

Love Will Tear Us Apart (Joy Division cover) - Evelyn Evelyn






Mercedes Benz - Amanda Marshall






Merecedes Benz - Lindi Ortega






Hush - Kula Shaker






Handle With Care - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Layla

Keane - Under Pressure


----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## ohionick

I thought Godsmack did a very good job covering Sweet Leaf by Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker

Both Sides Now - Mindy Gledhill






Whole Lotta Love - Linda Perry






Games People Play - Lissie






Pursuit of Happiness (Kid Kudi Cover) - Lissie






Fire and Rain - Birdy


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days on the Road - Mudcrutch






Sound of Silence - Sharleen Spiteri






Under Pressure - The Used, My Chemical Romance






Bad Romance - Alvin & the Chipmunks






Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Russian Red


----------



## shyshisho

*Best Cover Song*

I love Devo but I have to admit that Nirvana's cover of "Turnaround" is even better than the original.


----------



## enzo

BBNG - Limit to your love (Fiest cover)





BBNG - Flashing Lights (Kanye cover)





...check this album out.


----------



## buklti




----------



## Toad Licker

Tangled Up in Blue - Jennifer Charles






Immigrant Song - Trent Reznor






Bird on a Wire - Katey Sagal & The Forest Rangers






Gimme Shelter - Paul Brady & The Forest Rangers






Someday Never Comes - Billy Valentine & The Forest Rangers


----------



## flarf

neil young cover


----------



## Kingpin

Best cover song ever by far.


----------



## Toad Licker

Eisblumen - Eisblume






Yellow - Brooke White






Yellow - Jem






Crying - Russian Red






Slip Kid - Anvil & Franky Perez


----------



## Toad Licker

A few Blondie covers:

Heart of Glass - Skye Sweetnam






Heart of Glass - Faye Wong






Heart of Glass - Lily Allen






Heart of Glass - Superbus






Heart of Glass - Jessica Robinson


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

Amazing cover of Bowie


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I freakin' love Cash's version. R.I.P.


----------



## BKrakow

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I freakin' love Cash's version. R.I.P.


this is amazing. I just heard it for the first time recently when it popped up on my pandora and my brain basically exploded with joy.

here are some of my picks:


----------



## BlazingLazer

The band Cake doing a cover of War Pigs!? Ahhhhh! I think I hear the Hindenburg going down again! 

Maybe not the "best" cover songs (I don't know if they've been mentioned in this thread either), but still great as hell nonetheless:


----------



## ppl are boring

I Love this cover of Stairway to Heaven. It's instrumental, no singing.


----------



## eppe

James Blake covers Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker

A few Radiohead covers:

Creep - Scarling






Creep - Solar Fake






Creep - Hollie Burns






Creep - Angela Aki






Creep - Ingrid Michaelson






Creep - Nell






Creep - Abney Park


----------



## Ali477

The Clash cover of I fought the law has to be up there


----------



## TobeyJuarez

when nirvana did the man who sold his soul.... im might be a lil biased because imma big nirvana fan but thats the only cover song in my top 25 songs of all time


----------



## Tentative

Cacophony cover:


----------



## Toad Licker

True Colors - Jill Scott






Eleanor Rigby - Beth Thornley


----------



## pythonesque

The Fall covering The Kinks.





*"To think I killed a cat, and may I say not in a gay way" :lol:lol:lol :*















Love the guitar solo. No studio version, unfortunately  :





I always thought this version was by the Fugees, but apparently it's a hip-hop group called The Braids...? Still, it's a smashing cover:





...And Blur deserves serious credit for making Rod Stewart listenable:


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne singing Knocking on Heavens Door by Bob Dylan then Guns N Roses
Guns N Roses singing Knocking on Heavens Door by Bob Dylan




 Avril Lavigne 




 Guns N Roses


----------



## Vance

Reel Big Fish's cover of The Authority Song by john mellancamp


----------



## identitycrisis

Awesome cover of Bill Withers' "Ain't No Sunshine"


----------



## Toad Licker

Who Knows Where the Time Goes - Kate Rusby






Who Knows Where the Time Goes - 10,000 Maniacs






Who Knows Where the Time Goes - Eva Cassidy


----------



## kilgoretrout

All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Haunty

Thought it was pretty good considering their ages :clap


----------



## ballroomblitz

KYJE said:


>


^ Seriously the best cover, I prefer it to the original.


----------



## Toad Licker

Paint it Black - The Quakes






Enjoy the Silence - The Brains






Folsom Prison Blues - Jill Sharpe






Stay - Cradle of Filth


----------



## parzen

A couple classics


----------



## Josh2323

This charming man- Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Sarah Fimm






Everyday - Rogue Wave






Everyday - Fiona Apple






Bridge Over Troubled Water - Johnny Cash and Fiona Apple


----------



## brainstew

This one is from a band that only does covers and, in my opinion, it's pretty great


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not really a cover but still

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBBfq6P1MJQ


----------



## Paramecium

I love this guy, in my opinion this version is better than the original,


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Bit distant from the original (well, the earliest version of it that's actually well known, done by Chubby Checker, at least), but so incredibly awesome.


----------



## Paramecium

If it counts,


----------



## Toad Licker

Free Bird - Lissie






Why Can't We Be Friends - Smash Mouth






Sugar Sweet - The Go Getters






Tainted Love - The Go Getters


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## dead24

Emma's Imagination cover of the Deftones' Change


----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## geepeeone

I LOVE THIS THREAD! Thanks OP for coming up with a nice idea

PLEASE KEEP POSTING GREAT COVERS!

Btw...here's my contribution: Billie Jean by Chris Cornell. DARK VERSION and more intune with the lyrics,


----------



## Managment




----------



## WhoDey85




----------



## Winds

Original Artist: Stevie Wonder






Original Artist: Roberta Flack






Original Artist: David Bowie






Original Artist: The Persuaders






Original Artist: Kate Bush


----------



## Zeppelin

When the Levee breaks by led zeppelin

Original by Kansas Joe. It is an old folk song.


----------



## shyshisho

A ska rendition of Smokey Robinson:


----------



## probably offline

The music machine's cover of Hey Joe(Jimi Hendrix):


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## 0589471

Probably not my most "respectable choice",
but I really love Halestorm and think the cover's pretty cool 

Bad Romance cover, original by Lady gaga





I love Kelly Clarkson's voice, even though some of her recent songs
kind of get on my nerves haha ^^

Creep cover, original by Radiohead


----------



## estse

Nat Baldwin covering Arthur Russell's A Little Lost:


----------



## estse

James Chance covering my favorite James Brown song:


----------



## WhoDey85

For some reason I can't watch/listen to youtube videos without them being all slow and scratch sounding anymore. I don't know what's up.

Anyways, I always liked this one. Wyclef covering Pink Floyd's "Wish you were here."


----------



## 0589471

dead24 said:


> Emma's Imagination cover of the Deftones' Change


omg ❤ purely amazing, i love it. Thank you for sharing that, you're awesome


----------



## MindEraser

Sonata Arctica - "Fade to Black" (Metallica Cover). I just LOVE this cover.





Motörhead - "Enter Sandman" (Another Metallica Cover). Metallica's writing + Lemmy's voice. I love it.


----------



## IRSadface




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Evo1114

Lame.

How the f' do you post a video?


----------



## cj66

Evo1114 said:


> Lame.
> 
> How the f' do you post a video?


take the part after the equal sign - so, "4TgDoPGVh10" and put it between youtube tags

[youtube] 4TgDoPGVh10 [/youtube]

^ but without any spaces


----------



## Evo1114

cj66 said:


> take the part after the equal sign - so, "4TgDoPGVh10" and put it between youtube tags
> 
> [youtube] 4TgDoPGVh10 [/youtube]
> 
> ^ but without any spaces


Meh. Still failed. Oh well. Maybe I can't do it in edit mode? I dunno.


----------



## Mea

Kate Bush is amazing, but this version is just too good. I guess I like both versions in their own way.


----------



## cj66

Evo1114 said:


> Meh. Still failed. Oh well. Maybe I can't do it in edit mode? I dunno.


hmm i removed the spaces and it didn't work.

ok i clicked on your link to re-copy the url, and it worked this time!


----------



## Evo1114

cj66 said:


> hmm i removed the spaces and it didn't work.
> 
> ok i clicked on your link to re-copy the url, and it worked this time!


Gnarly. I edited it about...oh...20 times, so, yeah, recopying the URL probably wouldn't have been a bad idea. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## cj66

Evo1114 said:


> Gnarly. I edited it about...oh...20 times, so, yeah, recopying the URL probably wouldn't have been a bad idea. Thanks for the tutorial.


haha, no problem..  you're not the first and you certainly won't be the last to need help w it


----------



## christacat




----------



## christacat

Mea said:


> Kate Bush is amazing, but this version is just too good. I guess I like both versions in their own way.







this version is also good  by Faith and the Muse


----------



## ufc

Mea said:


> Kate Bush is amazing, but this version is just too good. I guess I like both versions in their own way.


I second your opinion. Cover version is just incredible.


----------



## ufc

Love the Paramore cover of Use Somebody.


----------



## christacat

EastWinds said:


> Original Artist: Kate Bush


love this one too!


----------



## christacat




----------



## Noll

Not a huge fan of covers, but these 2 are great:


----------



## christacat




----------



## BeyondOsiris

I really like Thyrfing's cover of Gary Moore's "Over the Hills and Far Away". They did a tremendous job.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Black Majesty's cover of "Six Ribbons" by Jon English. I listen to this so much!


----------



## christacat




----------



## janerikcs

it's only live version, but one of the best covers i've heard


----------



## lockS




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## billyho

Airborne toxic event covering "goodbye horses" by q lazzarus..


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Stretched on Your Grave - Abney Park






In the Air Tonight - Exilia






Folsom Prison Blues - Everlast


----------



## Thix

Puscifer does Elton John.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

starts at 1:21





And this one's a freaking masterpiece.


----------



## getsomeair

Kate the Cat - I was made for loving you






And of course...

Freddie Mercury - The great pretender


----------



## Nothingman24

There's a lot of good ones, here's one I recently heard, I find it really touching.


----------



## anonymid

(Yoko Ono cover.)


----------



## Buerhle

Def not the best cover I have heard, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Buerhle

DaveCan said:


> Talented young dude!




(clapping very important, lol)


----------



## Nexus777

Electronic version with female vocals


----------



## Buerhle

Nexus777 said:


> Electronic version with female vocals


Like . 

Such an amazing song to cover.


----------



## drawan

:clap I always enjoy this one


----------



## Implicate

Cream covering Robert Johnson:






Opeth Covering Alice in Chains:


----------



## Mersault




----------



## Nexus777

Buerhle said:


> Like .
> 
> Such an amazing song to cover.


Yup, but there is normally an unwritten rule in dont cover songs from Depeche Mode or The Cure, cause these bands have singers that make much of their sound. If you replace the singers there music wouldnt be that recognizable at all I guess. So a big risk to make covers from certain bands imo :sus


----------



## Buerhle

Nexus777 said:


> Yup, but there is normally an unwritten rule in dont cover songs from Depeche Mode or The Cure, cause these bands have singers that make much of their sound. If you replace the singers there music wouldnt be that recognizable at all I guess. So a big risk to make covers from certain bands imo :sus


I guess ther some merit to that. I def would lov to cover a few songs from that album though. They did an excellent perspective on it. I like covers though, ones that I think r interesting, etc.

I think covering the Cure actually isn't a bad idea, there is so much interesting music there ...


----------



## Nexus777

Buerhle said:


> I think covering the Cure actually isn't a bad idea, there is so much interesting music there ...


Yup true that, my posting above was more from the perspective that I really have not heard much good cover version from certain bands. The cover above I posted is interesting as it changes the whole sound to electronic as well use completly different vocals. Most bands try to stay to near to the original i guess so there woul dbe no point in this cover at all. I heard a KISS cover band here live on some festival, they were pretty entertaining, but the music wasnt really good (i dont like KISS as original though already ). We also have a deep purple and rammstein cover band here, I always think they have no own ideas somehow.

But peopke are stuck in the past and want to hear the old classics over and over even if not from the real artist - they can party and drink to it that seems enough for them. Most dont care about the quality of music (i mean normal casual listeners)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Some of my favourites:

Deftones' cover of The Chauffeur by Duran Duran, and their cover of Drive by the Cars is pretty good - especially considering I can't stand the original.

Brian Aubert's (from the Silversun Pickups) accoustic version of Shadowplay by Joy Division. Though nothing can compete with the original.

Karate's cover of Strange Fruit. Again no one can't beat the original.


----------



## ashli116




----------



## ashli116




----------



## ashli116




----------



## therunaways

Been listening to this constantly over the past few days...so pretty.


----------



## Nexus777




----------



## Winds

Original Artist: Billy Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker

Julia - Priscilla Ahn






How? - Ozzy Osbourne






Bohemian Rhapsody (O.G. Mix) - Puscifer






Joey - The Antique Toys (Concrete Blonde cover)


----------



## always starting over

Tool's cover of Led Zeppelin's No Quarter. If anybody here has heard it on Salival, you know it's epicccccccc.


----------



## Chanelleninja

Michael Jackson's Cover Of The Beatles 'Come Together'


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother - Natalie Maines (Pink Floyd cover)






Yellow - Alex Parks (Coldplay cover)






The Sound of Silence - Passenger






Blue Moon - Snowblink


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## sprinter

Sings it better than Brandi


----------



## creasy




----------



## AlchemyFire

I like Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica.


----------



## Toad Licker

Me & Bobby McGee - Pink






Uninvited - Silentium






Just Like Me - DMC (Feat. Sarah McLachlan) An interesting twist on Cats in the Cradle.






Ride On - Ugly Kid Joe (AC/DC cover)


----------



## Toad Licker

Diamonds - Steam Powered Giraffe






Won't Back Down - Edgewater






Here Comes the Rain Again - Macy Gray






House of the Rising Sun - He is We


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## JH1983

*Favorite Cover Songs?*

I love a good cover song, whether it's more of a tribute to the original or if an artist really makes the song into their own. I like the ones where the artists really go outside their genre, too. Here's a few that come to mind. What are some of your favorite covers?


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Citrine




----------



## TheSeeker

*Trent Reznor may have wrote it. But once Johnny Cash covered it, it became his song.*


----------



## Thedood




----------



## mattiemoocow

These are both amazing LISTEN NOW.






this one's a vimeo link because the official video isn't on youtube and i like the video a lot ^-^


----------



## crimeclub

I'd post Foo Fighters cover of Prince's "Darling Nikki", but all have been taken down.


----------



## JH1983

mattiemoocow said:


> These are both amazing LISTEN NOW.


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## JH1983

mattiemoocow said:


> These are both amazing LISTEN NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's a vimeo link because the official video isn't on youtube and i like the video a lot ^-^


That first one reminded me of this DJ Sammy cover of that old Bryan Adams song.


----------



## momentsunset

Love these


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Citrine

momentsunset said:


> Love these


Uuuuu i like those .

I was just thinkin the same song for the first one


----------



## Derailing




----------



## Xenos

The song has been covered to death but I like this version.


----------



## mattiemoocow

JH1983 said:


> That first one reminded me of this DJ Sammy cover of that old Bryan Adams song.


OwO


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Here's one

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ5gf02Xua4


----------



## The Islander




----------



## JH1983

This is one of the most epic covers I've heard. It's a rock cover of the Reba McEntire song "Fancy." The original is a country song sung by a woman about becoming a prostitute and the cover is done by a man in the style of rock, but with the same words. It's done really well.


----------



## Jaxosix

Ellie covering Elton.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

These are just the first ones to come to mind. I love covers.


----------



## Thedood

This song has been covered so many times by so many bands, but this is my favorite cover by far.


----------



## Matthew987




----------



## tennislover84

I'll resist the urge to post anything by the Mike Flowers Pops.

Here are a couple of great covers by Roy Orbison (of Simon and Garfunkel, and Neil Diamond.)











I also love Joe Brown's cover of The Beatles' "Here Comes The Sun." It's from a concert in memory of George Harrison.






From the same concert, his version of "I'll See You In My Dreams" on the ukulele is amazing. It made me cry at the time.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## uffie




----------



## JH1983

This is another of my favorites, Shinedown covering the U2 song "One" live.


----------



## JH1983

The Devil Wears Prada cover The Big Tymers


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## JH1983




----------



## vulgarrobot

Matt Pryor of The Get Up Kids covers Saves the Day


----------



## tasim

momentsunset said:


> Love these


Wow! Her voice is beautiful!

This is my personal best cover (audio only)


----------



## SummerRae

*Skinny love By Bon Iver ------- covered by ED SHEERAN<3*


----------



## momentsunset

tasim said:


> Wow! Her voice is beautiful!


I know right? I'd recommend checking out her other covers too 



AceEmoKid said:


>


Yes!! I love this version so much :b


----------



## JH1983

Richard Cheese covering Disturbed. This was in Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## JH1983

Charm City Devils covering Man of Constant Sorrow. It was the song in O Brother, Where Art Thou? Not this version though.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## diamondheart89

Glee!


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Thread start


----------



## mattiemoocow

listen to it


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Daveyboy

Tom Jones covering Prince's Kiss...


----------



## momentsunset




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983

Far covering the Genuine song Pony.


----------



## JH1983

This is a great cover, too. It makes it almost like a whole different song.


----------



## Thedood

Generally I don't like covers that completely change the sound and tone of its original, especially when it's a Nirvana song, but Tori Amos' rendition of Smells Like Teen Spirit has always sent shivers up my spine. So eerie and beautiful.


----------



## msax21




----------



## msax21

msax21 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq6uRfREW5k


oops didn't embed. not sure how to. maybe removing the url. let's see if this works lol


----------



## Thedood

msax21 said:


> oops didn't embed. not sure how to. maybe removing the url. let's see if this works lol







you want to put anything that's after the v= into youtube tags. In this case it's 2fvP4OACmWw

Put 2fvP4OACmWw in between:

[ YOUTUBE][ /YOUTUBE] (without the space)

and you get


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Idontgetit said:


>


Bravo! But then again they could cover cover twinkle twinkle little star and I would watch it


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Josh Groban covering Paul Simons song America


----------



## crimeclub

Ben Folds covering The Postal Service? Yes.


----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## JH1983

ApatheticDisplay said:


>


This is fantastic, I love Aaron Lewis and I love this song. Jewel did a really good cover of this song, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

JH1983 said:


> This is fantastic, I love Aaron Lewis and I love this song. Jewel did a really good cover of this song, but I can't seem to find it.


I agree excellent cover. He could sing the phone book and it would be good.


----------



## Fledgling




----------



## Daveyboy

Awesome...
I had T. Jones "kiss", but I think I like this better....



JH1983 said:


>


----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983

I heard this on the radio a few months ago and I think it's actually a really good cover of Ozzy Ozbourne and Lita Ford. It's by Device (David Draiman from Disturbed's other band) and Lizzy Hale (from Halestorm).


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

just listen.


----------



## JH1983

lynch said:


> just listen.


At first I wasn't sure if I was going to care for that, but that dude was really poring some feeling into that song after a bit, that was good.


----------



## JH1983

Closed Book said:


>


I love a good piano cover.


----------



## Thedood

Guided By Voices cover.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub




----------



## TheSeeker

*Vika Yermolyeva covering Metallica's "Fight Fire With Fire". She covers a lot of rock/metal songs on piano. Very good stuff:yes*


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Zack




----------



## Zack

I came across... a fallen tree
I felt the branches; are they looking at me?
Is this the place... we used to love?
Is this the place that I've been dreaming of?


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

This guy sounds so much like Aaron Lewis it's uncanny. He has performed on stage for Aaron and he says he sounds better than him.


----------



## JH1983

ApatheticDisplay said:


> This guy sounds so much like Aaron Lewis it's uncanny. He has performed on stage for Aaron and he says he sounds better than him.


Have you seen the new singer for Journey?


----------



## JH1983

We can't leave this out either, I can't believe I didn't think of it already.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Not usually a big fan of cover songs; this is the first one to come to mind:






I'm still not sure if I enjoy this, or the original Jesus and Mary Chain version more.

I also liked Gary Jules' cover of Mad World, as well as Nirvana's several covers of the Meat Puppets songs on their Unplugged album. The "Where Did You Sleep Last Night" cover was great as well (too lazy to find YouTube links to all these songs).


----------



## JH1983

mark101 said:


>


I'd never heard that one. Johnny Cash probably could have done a cover of anything and it would have been awesome.


----------



## Thedood

Original is by Depeche Mode.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

JH1983 said:


> Have you seen the new singer for Journey?
> 
> Oh yeah he sounds like Steve Perry but he can't quite hit a lot of the notes that Perry could (not many can) But I think Deen Castronova, their drummer, sings better than Arnel. He sings this song live because Arnel can't sing it.


----------



## JH1983

ApatheticDisplay said:


> Oh yeah he sounds like Steve Perry but he can't quite hit a lot of the notes that Perry could (not many can) But I think Deen Castronova, their drummer, sings better than Arnel. He sings this song live because Arnel can't sing it.


Steve Perry definitely had one of those unique voices. The drummer doesn't sound bad though. I saw Arnel for the first time on some award show, I can't remember which one, but I was pretty amazed at how he sounded.


----------



## Hermiter

The Seeker by Rush
Written by the Who


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Josh Groban covering Linkin Park


----------



## TheSeeker

Hermiter said:


> The Seeker by Rush
> Written by the Who


I agree:yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## JH1983

Awesome live Fleetwood Mac cover by Little Big Town.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

These guys were kind of a flash in the pan/one hit wonder but this cover was awesome.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## rikkie

Probably a boring answer, but I love My Chemical Romance/The Used's cover of Under Pressure.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Thedood

Normally I'd find it downright sacrilegious when someone covers this song, but I do love Weezer as well and I actually think they did the song justice! It's a difficult song to cover!


----------



## Citrine

Gravity (Sara Bareilles) sung by Alex and Sierra (from X factor). Cant wait to get their album.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## TheSeeker




----------



## The Islander

I love this classical song cover:


----------



## lostfromreality731

Crowbar did an awesome cover of No Quarter


----------



## Persephone The Dread

These ones are pretty good, I think.


----------



## Thedood

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This was amazing! This is one of my favorite songs ever and this cover is beautiful! I almost shed a tear.. no lie. I'm such a wuss. haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Goodbye Horses - The Antique Toys (Q Lazzarus cover)






Street Spirit - Stream of Passion






Whip It - Love and Death (Devo cover)






In the Air Tonight - Exilia (Phil Collins cover)


----------



## cat001




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## JH1983

Evo1114 said:


>


This is awesome. I knew stuff like this was being done, but I've never looked much into it. It would be cool to use one of those 8-bit or 16-bit game creators to make a game and put music like this in it.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood




----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Normally I'd find it downright sacrilegious when someone covers this song, but I do love Weezer as well and I actually think they did the song justice! It's a difficult song to cover!


Nice... one of my favorite bands covering one of my favorite bands. The music is great, but man you can't beat Thom's voice though. To be fair to Rivers, Thom has a killer voice range that not many people have.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Quite a few:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## JH1983

sprinter said:


>


And he was in Slingblade, among several other great movies. He's a talented dude.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## TheSeeker

*Metallica covering Diamond Head's "Am I Evil", my favorite metal song.*


----------



## ThePainkiller

Pantera did a lot of great Sabbath covers, this one is my favorite.






Crowbar covering Iron Maiden.This is my favorite cover of Iron Maiden's Remember Tomorrow.


----------



## bottleofblues

This is one of those rare covers that is better than the original, Girlschool have done a few like that they are really good at doing covers.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## crimeclub

I'm sure this has already been posted, but this is one of my favorite covers, if not my favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Elven Lover - Omnia (An interesting twist on the song Scarborough Fair)






Losing My Religion - Nina Persson






I Need A Dollar - Claire Maguire (Aloe Blacc cover)






Oh Well - Shannon Curfman (Fleetwood Mac cover)


----------



## GreenEyedLoner

*two answers come to mind*

I'd have to say my two favorite cover songs are Johnny Cash's version of Hurt and Muse's version of Feeling Good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Stop - Nina Nesbitt (Fleetwood Mac Cover)






Let My Love Open the Door - Megan Simon (Amateur cover)






Dream On - Cold (Aerosmith Cover)






Viva la Vida - The Dirty Heads (Coldplay cover)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues

LostAndFoun D said:


>


Boo, nowhere near as good as the Def Leppard original. Joe Elliott is out there somewhere crying.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

lol...prolly not but I've been in love with Phil Lewis since I was 13. After I logged off I thought of a couple more....


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker

Follow You Into the Dark - Jesse Thomas (Death Cab for Cutie cover)






Tainted Love - The Silver Shine






Ace of Spades - Drain STH (Motorhead cover)






Let My Love Open The Door - Sondre Lerche (Pete Townshend cover)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## BizarreReverend

The Giant Sad Clown with the Golden Voice


----------



## MrKappa

Original...


----------



## Thomasjs81




----------



## Toad Licker

A few covers from the female fronted hard rock band Halestorm.

Shoot to Thrill - Halestorm (AC/DC cover)






Bad Romance - Halestorm (Lady Gaga cover)






Hunger Strike - Halestorm (Temple of the Dog cover)






Out Ta Get Me - Halestorm (Guns N' Roses cover)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## Condor




----------



## zookeeper

The best covers take a song and completely turn it inside out.





(the orig)

Oh, and this,


----------



## zookeeper

BizarreReverend said:


> .


Word. I got my tickets to see them in June. Gonna be so much FUN.


----------



## i suck at life




----------



## Freyja

Dark Tranquility doesn't often cover songs, but when they do, I think they improve upon the original:











Not sure if this counts, french comedy rock band Les Fatals Picards covering 3 separate french/spanish rock songs (Les Béruriers Noirs - Salut à Toi; Noir Désir - Comme Elle Vient; La Mano Negra - Mala Vida) as a part of their own track, fittingly called "Noir(s)".
Very good musically and quite funny:


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## kiiwiih




----------



## Maiq

I like the originals of these but Dax just makes them 10x better. Guy's got an amazing voice.










This is a good one too. I love bluegrass covers.


----------



## kiiwiih

*Original*






*Cover*


----------



## sprinter




----------



## digitalbath

AM covering Drake.


----------



## digitalbath

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


This was great. Love Siouxsie.


----------



## estse

The Thing covering the Ex:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## rdrr

Love those Live lounge covers.


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Air Tonight - Kelly Sweet (Phil Collins cover)






Dream On - Kelly Sweet (Aerosmith cover)






Mad World - Sea Oleena (Tears for Fears cover)






Wish You Were Here - Wyclef Jean (Pink Floyd cover)


----------



## Kalliber




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## lulu b

like this more than the daft punk cover I think. Dammit can't stop listening to Daughter.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## cmed




----------



## Darktower776




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yer Blues said:


>


You b*****d. I came here just to post that :/

Oh well.


----------



## Yer Blues

RelinquishedHell said:


> You b*****d. I can here just to post that :/


Thank you! I prefer to be known as Sir Quick [email protected] Many years spent on the internet scouring the Youtube has given me.... okay, I'll shut up.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not bad






If anyone knows a better cover for the intro I'd love to see/hear it. It's one of my favorite solos.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ihearvoices

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes have a lot of fun covers :boogie


----------



## ihearvoices

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes have a lot of fun covers :boogie


----------



## Freppa

Can't...resist...posting...this one... :boogie






Okay, okay, here are my real picks, haha:


----------



## Leonard Finch




----------



## Nilrem

<----- Def Leppard - Rock On (originally by David Essex) :boogie


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## cosmicslop

I find it funny heraing Thom sing a Carly Simon song.






Uke cover of Kraftwerk.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Reputation - Avril Lavigne (Joan Jett cover)






Cat's in the Cradle - Dilana (Harry Chapin cover)






I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison (Cyndi Lauper cover)






I Drove All Night - The Protomen (Cyndi Lauper cover)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Sean07

The White Stripes - Jolene

Amazing song anyway and Jack Whites voice is just so emotionally charged in his cover, can really feel the pain of the lyrics through his voice... Sounds pretentious as **** that haha, anyway, enjoy


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cosmicslop

robots on a honeymoon.


----------



## T Studdly

I'm a huge Borderlands fan and I loved this cover of the Borderlands 2 intro song, Short Change Hero. Along with the cosplay going on in the video.


----------



## Dark Light




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Zashlin




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## AllieG

The Hoosiers- Love Stoned


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

:lol:lol


----------



## Winds




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## starryeyed00




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Azazello




----------



## Azazello

Oh and






Also there is a rather nice heavy metal collection of covers on YouTube so majority of those too.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Szeth




----------



## Gonzales

like all cover the band Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want Candy - Melanie C






Both Sides Now - Melanie C






Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Avril Lavigne






Get Behind the Mule - Hope Waits (Tom Waits Cover) (No relation between the two)


----------



## tea111red

This is pretty good....


----------



## Alija Provokator




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Steve French




----------



## Steve French




----------



## Steve French




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker

Leaving on a Jet Plane - Slightly Stoopid






Dreams - Letters to Cleo






Come Together - Aerosmith






Come on Up to the House - Sarah Jarosz


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2




----------



## sprinter




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne Knocking on Heavens Door, Original Bob Dylan then Guns N Roses 
Guns N Roses Knocking on Heavens Door original by Bob Dylan
Avril Lavigne ,Imagin , Original by Lennon
Motley Crue Helter Skelter , original by the Beatles


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not much for covers but I've always enjoyed this rendition of Outkast's "Prototype", it's sounds gorgeous as a solo piano piece with vocal harmonies


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator

Seether - You Know You're Right (Nirvana)


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## brothersport

Shadowplay - The Killers (Joy Division)


----------



## Handsome Beast

If you've ever heard the original? Yeah! They make it theirs!






Just for comparison:


----------



## cosmicslop

pretty much stretch it out.


----------



## pocketbird




----------



## TobeyJuarez

Lizzie over kid codes pursuit of happiness


----------



## Winds




----------



## mixtape

Barack Obama sings You Cant Touch This


----------



## estse




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## Kevin001

I like boyce avenue covers.


----------



## Chess Piece

I like this cover of Oh Me from Nirvana unplugged.


----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Evo1114

FIDLAR's cover of Sheryl Crow's 'If It Makes You Happy' might just be the greatest thing ever created.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## thetown

Cover of EXO's Growl by Silv3ert3ar


----------



## Glowsphere




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Snow Bunny

These ones are obviously awesome:

Johnny Cash - Hurt
Clayhill - Please please please let me get what I want

But my personal favorite is:

Boyce Avenue - Sweetest Girl


----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP Bobby Darin:


----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2




----------



## timothy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Chromatics performing Bruce Springsteen's "I'm On Fire".


----------



## WriteMyMind

Here are some of my favourite cover songs!

Alt-J - Dancing In The Moonlight






Bastille - Locked Out Of Heaven






Sir Sly - Marvins Room






Ben Howard - Hideaway






Bastille/Gabrielle Aplin - Dreams






Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## WriteMyMind

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^ It's better to just post links rather than embedding if you are posting multiple videos as it slows the pages down for a lot of people.


Sorry about that, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to forums. I'll remember to do that in the future. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Choci Loni

@*HenDoggy* Nice picks. Chromatics have some really cool covers. My favourite is Running Up That Hill.

I'd actually be sort of disappointed if this hasn't already been posted. To me, it adds so much to the original, both in terms of emotion and creativity. Can't think of a better cover


----------



## RubixQ

*Stripped - Depeche Mode*











Shiny Toy Guns also did a cover but I like Scooter's version better as it more resembles the original.


----------



## AllieG

Cover:

Seafret- Angel of Small Death & The Codeine Scene






Original:

Hozier- Angel of Small Death & The Codeine Scene






Honestly, both the cover and the original are pretty good. Hard to tell which one is better.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy

I guess this was a Killers song, I didn't even know.


----------



## reaffected

*Bring me the horizon cover by Jess*

I had NO idea it was originally their song. Song is Shadow Moses.






For fun: (original)


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## HenDoggy

reaffected said:


> I had NO idea it was originally their song. Song is Shadow Moses.
> 
> For fun: (original)


I actually like the cover better, It sounds like two totally different songs.



Pessoa said:


>


Whoa, I didn't think it was possible but someone actually made that Brittany Spears song enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## HenDoggy

^I love this cover song


----------



## theCARS1979

JH1983 said:


>


I love Avril Lavigne, thank you, I love her also singing Knocking on Heavens door


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne covers Imagine by John Lennon




 Here Avril covers Knocking on Heavens Door by Bob Dylan and a also done in 1987 by Guns N Roses, this is Avril Lavigne s version, she s so adorable


----------



## kurtcobain

There are some damn good coer songs out there, but the ones I can remember off the top of my head are:

Smells like Teen Spirit- Noah Gundersen 
Wonderwall- Ryan Adams (He makes it so much better)


----------



## Stray Bullet

Pessoa said:


>


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker

Motion Device with 12 year old Sara Menoudakis on vocals.






She rocks this Janis Joplin cover.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## zookeeper

Have you ever wondered what _Stayin' Alive_ would sound like if it were written by Guns 'n Roses?






(bonus slayer half-cover)






And other assorted covers...


----------



## zookeeper

I don't think this is technically a cover, but **** it...






(source)


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Gojira

I'll do 2:


----------



## Lish3rs

Any of the covers by Christina Grimmie are good. She's an amazing singer >.>


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## noctilune




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## bad baby

came across this randomly the other day. it's been a while since i've listened to mcfly; makes me nostalgic for 2006 \(•ω•)ツ
PS. when did danny jones become so _hawt_??


----------



## Mxx1

Some music from glee


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kiba

I always dug Jack Whites cover of Jolene.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001

I love this song


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Winds




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Enemy Within

Badfinger wrote it, Harry Nilsson the million-seller :


----------



## theCARS1979

*Haley Reinhart, singing Benny and the Jets 2010*


----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavigne Knocking on Heavens Door*





Even though Bob Dylan wrote the songs and sang it and then Guns N Roses did it in 1991 and rocked it out, I love the way sweet sexy Avril Lavigne sang it on her night in 2003 in her tour in Toronto


----------



## desartamiu




----------



## LostinReverie

I'm in love with Emily Bones (one on left)


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Stray Bullet

Great cover. I just heard it for the first time a moment ago. Youtube recommended it to me.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 1one

"who doesn't love burt bacharach?"


----------



## christacat




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## JohnDoe26

I love this cover and this guy's voice:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## desartamiu




----------



## Haunty




----------



## LostinReverie

*Best ****ing Cover Ever*


----------



## LostinReverie

Really like this one too


----------



## regimes




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## xMissChloex

^^This girl just sings the song but, She sounds as close to the original I just have to give her a round of applause! She's awesome too! Does other awesome covers of good songs!

AND SHE NAILS TITANIC:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RestlessNative

Might I add that this is one of the sexiest music videos of all time? I get all tingly oh my God.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Not my favorite, but still good.


----------



## Ameenah

*The Devil Wears Prada - Still Fly (Big Tymers Cover)*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## BlueMoon72




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## dune87

*song covers that are better than the original*

I have a lot of respect for Tom Waits, and still this woman made this song her own and something more. So much soul in this <3


----------



## dune87

i prefer this so much over the original, it's so much more vulnerable <3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Hurt

The original was nine inch nails. The cover, that is just ****ing amazing, by Johnny Cash.


----------



## scarpia

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hurt
> 
> The original was nine inch nails. The cover, that is just ****ing amazing, by Johnny Cash.


Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Ape

Love is Blind, originally by Janis Ian. Shiina Ringo magnifies the intensity of this song's message by a factor of 20.

I couldn't find the song by itself on youtube, so just ignore this fan-made video...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Maybe you should check out Christina Grimmie?

She has a lot of covers + a beautiful voice.






It's live as well, with clapping in the background. So now there is a guy singing this to you on stage, while other people are clapping. I realized there are 4 guys, arent u lucky or what? 

I am trying to find song with only the one person I want


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Enemy Within

sprinter said:


>


What a voice


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## WillYouStopDave

For Pink Floyd fans. This is epic.......


----------



## DaveCan

This is one of my favorite covers by this young lad's one man band, and he's from back home where I'm from, yay! A good job to an intricate piece of music!


----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## rdrr

been listening to this one a lot


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Haunty




----------



## DaveCan

Here's an old drummer friend of mine sitting in for a Judas Priest cover that they did a few months back.. Pretty awesome that us old guys can still rock, great cover! Good job Mikey!


----------



## DaveCan

The version this guy does always gets my eyes a little watery. Great song and a very talented musician he is.


----------



## DaveCan

Nice take on a Bob Marley tune and man this gal can sing!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I tried to post this a while back but I couldn't get it to post that day so hopefully it works today...






They cut off the beginning (unfortunately)


----------



## Haunty




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is pretty darn good....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is the best cover of any song I've ever seen. The guitar solos seem a bit iffy to me (Not sure. I don't play) but Slash has probably done them worse himself at times.

The sound quality is probably what really nails it with this video.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Haunty

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is pretty darn good...


Nice :clap


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Haunty said:


> Nice :clap


 Same guy, I think


----------



## Haunty




----------



## DaveCan




----------



## 10k




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Toad Licker said:


>


Haha......weird. I was going to come in this thread to post this and saw that you did. Good song.


----------



## DaveCan




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mammagamma




----------



## SouthWest




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## sprinter




----------



## SouthWest

I've already posted but I love this song:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## IzzyWizzy

Love this


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavigne Knocking on Heavens Door*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MillaAlexia

White Stripes - Jolene ❤


----------



## Maverick34

I've been listening to 80's instrumental lately. It's very good


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Serefina

At the moment probably Comfortably Numb (Scissor Sisters) and I go to sleep (Sia)


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## sprinter




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## greentea33




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*

BOC having fun :


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Blue Monday - Orgy (New Order)





Stripped - Shiny Toy Guns (Depeche Mode)





Love is a Battlefield - Wrongchilde (Pat Benatar)





Kitten - The Greatest (Cat Power)





John Mayer - I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen )





Brett Detar and Lindi Ortega - Summer Wine (Nancy Sinatara and Lee Hazlewood)





Coeur de Pirate - Wicked Games (Weeknd )





Lindi Ortega - Chelsea Hotel (Leonard Cohen )





Lindi Ortega - Always on My Mind (Willie Nelson )





Lindi Ortega - Jolene (Dolly Parton)





Dinosaur Jr - Just Like Heaven (The Cure)





The Civil Wars - Dance Me to the End of Love (Leonard Cohen)





The Civil Wars - Disarm (Smashing Pumpkins)





Chris Cornell - Billy Jean (Michael Jackson)





Nirvana - Where Did You Sleep Last Night (it's a folk song so???)





Nirvana - Man Who Sold the World (David Bowie)





Nirvana - Lake of Fire (Meat Puppets)





Ben Howard - Videogames (Lana del Rey)





Ben Howard - Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)





Ben Howard - Figure 8 (Ellie Goulding)





Ben Howard - Hideaway (Kiezsa)





Ben Howard - Wildest Moments (Jessie Ware)





The Vines - 4ever (The Veronicas)





The Vines - Miss Jackson (Outkast)





The Ataris - Boys of Summer (Don Henley)





Framing Hanley - Lollipop (Lil Wayne cover)


----------



## The Enemy Within

All-Star lineup band :


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This DL song is actually way better than some of their other faster songs and I guess I just never really noticed it back in the day.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Mc Borg

The mother****ing Mars Volta covering Nick Drake.


----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker

Stretched Out on our Grave - Leah Song & David Brown


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker

Amazing cover. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## scooby

I love listening to the different covers that artists make on a radio station in my country. Every Friday they have someone come in to perform. 'Like a Version' on Triple J. I've probably posted about this in some other thread, or even this one it may have been brought up but oh well. Not my total favourites, but some really good ones I've listened to recently.

The latest one I thought was amazing. Cover of 'Teardrop' by Massive Attack:






A chilling Cher cover that was in the top 10 of the "Hottest 100" of 2016 list that the station recently came out with. Dat voice:






A really fun cover of "Praise You" by Fatboy Slim:


----------



## PepeSylvia

I don't know about favourite, but this one is definitely up there. It might've been posted already, I didn't read through the whole thread.


----------



## JH1983

This is my favorite cover of the last couple years. Good to see my thread still going, too.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet

I can't believe this exists :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

Just look at the crowd (old black lady at 04:02), just great !


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues

Anyone else think Bon looks hot with pigtails?


----------



## Toad Licker

Trip-hop version.


----------



## Mc Borg

I came across this recently and... wow.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## konas8




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Ninet Tayeb*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I actually prefer the original and his track Puncture Wound which sounds a lot like A Forest, to his cover of A Forest, but it's still pretty good.






This one isn't amazing, but it's one of the better cover versions of this song I've heard yet has only 930 views on YouTube:











^ Teachers is a cover version.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kesker




----------



## estse

Cabaret Contemporain with Linda Olah & Isabel Sorling did an album of Moondog covers. Since I can't easily find an album version of All is Loneliness, here is an interview.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo




----------



## sprinter

Not better or even different but still a quality cover.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is actually just better than the original imo:


----------



## Toad Licker

Slade cover.


----------



## estse

For those who know...


----------



## Mc Borg

@estse
Lol, awesome!

That reminded me of this cover:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## RagnarLothbrok




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## estse




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

When I see things like this it always reminds me of the abandoned hospital I walked around once. Which was actually disappointingly not as creepy as I wanted it to be (only recently abandoned and only part of the building was,) but still had a kind of vibe in the entire building. Also I just remembered I didn't get to go into the attic but some people from another group snuck up there but I wasn't with them damn it.






Oh yeah while I'm in here...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Xemnas

i like this one... is a cover done by Disturbed of Simon and Garfunkels "Sound of Silence"


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Felidae

Best cover song ever for me is Johnny Cash singing 'Hurt' by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Eternal Solitude

Great song by Kate Bush made even greater by Placebo!






I also love this video. I get the impression that every person in it is fed up with this world and with reality and that they are about to revolt...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Callum96

ahhh just a song about the second best city in the world which happens to be a classic cover


----------



## Losti

I don't generally like this band but for some reason I think this is a really awesome, super fun cover.

Mushroomhead - Crazy (Seal cover)


----------



## Losti

Getting really greedy, here's another one in honor of Chester.


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb

*best cover ever! awesome*


----------



## maralb

*maidens early days*


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Damn...*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

it's interesting.


----------



## AP30

Too Good by Drake - Covered by Conor Maynard and Sarah Close.


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Replicante




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MTFHR

tupac


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Replicante




----------



## fredscured




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Florence + The Machine - Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos Cover)*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just realised this was uploaded on July 4th lol of course.


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Marilyn Manson - I Put a Spell on You

Fiona Apple - Across the Universe

Placebo - Running Up that Hill...Didn't know until years later this was a cover and I don't like the original at all. 

311 - Love Song

Bjork - It's Oh So Quiet


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## scooby

Awesome cover of RATM's 'Bulls on Parade' performed by Denzel Curry. 
Come with it now!


----------



## estse




----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I posted this before years ago but:































(I feel like I posted some of these in a thread recently too but I looked and can't find them so... Either it was another thread or I don't know.)


----------



## estse




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Harveykinkle

The video looks like it was inspired by Interview With The Vampire which fits the song well.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Toad Licker

An amazing CCR cover. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker

You've probably never heard Gin and Juice sang quite like this before.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is kinda not good and kinda really good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is a great cover:






Love this lol:






Other stuff I've bookmarked lately but not posted in this thread yet:


























I mostly like this because they're jam packed into a tiny bathroom:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

estse said:


>


I'm not sure what this is a cover of, but it's good.


----------



## estse

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not sure what this is a cover of, but it's good.


----------



## Toad Licker

All The Best - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't know if it's better than the original, but it's really good to me






Also these are better than originals to my personal taste











Also everything else by Eva Cassidy could as well be posted in this thread because she would always make these songs her own and it's a stretch to call them covers.. More like interpretations of those songs. As well as Janis Joplin's versions.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## JH1983




----------



## candy scissors




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## mezzoforte

&#129304;&#127996;


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I haven't actually heard the original of that

This is interesting although I prefer the original the vocals are about equal she's a better singer than Chibi though I would say:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm can't remember what I posted in here before but these are ones I've bookmarked recently:





















This one was in my signature for ages:


----------



## aqwsderf

Jolene Cover


----------



## aqwsderf

Since this was first a Genesis song






I like when I randomly remember things I used to listen to &#128578;


----------



## WillYouStopDave

aqwsderf said:


> Since this was first a Genesis song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when I randomly remember things I used to listen to &#128578;


 :lol

I was just thinking about this song last night. It's the only Genesis song I really like except for the one from Miami Vice.


----------



## aqwsderf

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was just thinking about this song last night. It's the only Genesis song I really like except for the one from Miami Vice.


Ha awesome timing

And yeah I prefer Phil Collins going solo


----------



## That Random Guy

*Animals*


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Harveykinkle

Yes


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## D'avjo

Public Enemy v Tricky !! Like both


----------



## D'avjo

Happy Mondays v John Kong - Mondays any day for me


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## kesker




----------



## Winds

The dude on the keys wasn't playing around...


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kid who looks like Roger Waters does a killer rendition of a Gilmour tune...


----------



## D'avjo

Prince with Creep


----------



## Fever Dream

:laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## 10k




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sound quality could be better but...


----------



## either/or

Cover of "Go it Alone" by Beck


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Helloween did some really great covers. Some of those are better than the original imo:


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Problem with this is you don't want it to be only the solo


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know if I'd have ever thought to actually search for a cover of this song but just stumbled across it looking for covers of other songs. This captures the pure essence of this song.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Cat Power - Cover of Oasis's Wonderwall


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OK. So I really like November Rain :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Best space oddity cover ever...(and there are alot)


----------



## Arbre




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Really, this is not the best cover of this song I've ever heard but it's nice.


----------



## blue2

Everything is medevil in my world now, not sure if these are the originals or covers &#128558;


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Everything is medevil in my world now, not sure if these are the originals or covers &#128558;


Weird I came in to post this lol:


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Weird I came in to post this lol:


Yeah, enjoy, medieval covers might be the one good thing to come out of 2020, I stumbled on a few recently & was pleasantly surprised how good they were.

I also like how in the comments alot of people are typing in ye olde English.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Forgot about this channel (he does this with a bunch of songs):











Joji version lool.






The Doors version (vocals) actually reminds me of this Dead Can Dance track a bit.


----------



## either/or

Seven Nation Army & Sweet Dreams Mashup


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Wow this guy is super talented. He's goes from Daft Punk to Led Zeppelin to Frank Sinatra in about 15 seconds. (= : O


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> Wow this guy is super talented. He's goes from Daft Punk to Led Zeppelin to Frank Sinatra in about 15 seconds. (= : O


Yeah his videos are amazing problem is when I start watching one I have to watch a bunch of them lol. It is edited though btw I think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Cover of Sublime - Saw Red


----------



## D'avjo

bith quite beautiful songs


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This one is pretty cool!


----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## D'avjo

As far as I know, one hit wonder Chris Issack v Emika (no hit wonder) -

Wicked Game

purely cos helena christensen is in the original, I'll go with Chris


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

one time one time

I fell in love for the first time with a girl as she sang along with the fugees version in my car !! Was on MDMA so prbs sounded better than it was!


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

Elliot Smith cover - Fond Fairwell


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The original is a favorite of mine. I feel this version does it justice in spades.


----------



## coeur_brise

What a voice


----------



## kesker

either/or said:


> Cat Power - Cover of Oasis's Wonderwall


Some artists are incapable of not raising the bar.


----------



## either/or

kesker said:


> Some artists are incapable of not raising the bar.


Totally agree man, the crazy thing though is she didn't even put this song on her covers album, she left it off this is some kind of unauthorized copy of it that has been floating around.


----------



## kesker

either/or said:


> Totally agree man, the crazy thing though is she didn't even put this song on her covers album, she left it off this is some kind of unauthorized copy of it that has been floating around.


She's like some kind of sorceress. I saw her recently and it was all I could do not to reach out and grab her by the ankle lol. I'd never seen an artist that would stop to spend time on every inch of the stage and make eye contact with individual members of the audience. *swoon*


----------



## either/or

kesker said:


> She's like some kind of sorceress. I saw her recently and it was all I could do not to reach out and grab her by the ankle lol. I'd never seen an artist that would stop to spend time on every inch of the stage and make eye contact with individual members of the audience. *swoon*


I've never seen her, would love to but not sure she would play any of the stuff I'm into, mostly her first 4-5 albums. I do like some of her more recent stuff too like the Wanderer album. But I never really got into her stuff from the 2000s and early 2010s when she was trying to become more commercially successful.


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## truant

Was listening to Donna Summer's cover recently:






But now I've had Weird Al's cover stuck in my head all day:


* *














Original (for reference):


* *














Honestly can't tell you which is the best.


----------



## either/or

I was listening to Heartless *******s today and noticed this cover song on the album. I've been listening to both Heartless *******s and Junior Kimbrough for years and never noticed that this song was a cover, probably because the lyrics are switched around a bit and they dropped the "done got old" refrain. When I heard it today I was shocked it was a cover and that I never noticed it until today.

Original - Junior Kimrough's signature hypnotic blues version






Cover - Heartless *******s blues rock / garage rock version


----------



## Toad Licker

A George Ezra cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

An R.E.M. cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Soundgarden cover.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lynyrd Skynyrd cover on an ammo box guitar.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

This cover by the Brazilian band Hangar, of Peter Frampton's Breaking All The Rules sounds better than the original, in my opinion!


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

either/or said:


>





Toad Licker said:


> An R.E.M. cover.


Great minds think alike! Love this cover though nothing beats the original.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Not something I would just listen to without seeing the performance with the musicianship. I just like how they can turn practically any song into a bluegrass number.


----------



## either/or

Cover of The Beatles - She Said She Said


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## either/or

Covers of "Have Love Will Travel"

The Original - Richard Berry and the Pharoahs - Have Love Will Travel






The Sonics - Have Love Will Travel
One of the best known of the 60's garage covers - most people think this is the original because the subsequent covers are derivatives of this version.






And my 2 personal favorite covers:

The Headcoatees - Have Love Will Travel
I love this version because of the female vocals and and the faster tempo. And that primal scream at like 1:06 and the guitar solo that follows it.






The Black Keys - Have Love Will Travel
This was the first version of the song I'd ever heard and how I came to know it. The Black Keys have done a ton of covers and this is one of my favorite songs on Thickfreakness so I probably googled it to see if it was a cover and found the others.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or

"The Wayfaring Stranger" - some kind of old gospal song, covers by Jack White and Johnny Cash. As much as I like Jack White I think I like the Johnny Cash version better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Original:


----------



## either/or

Velvet Underground "I Found a Reason" covered by Cat Power

Original:





Cover:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I got about halfway through this and started wondering where the hell she stores that thing. I think even if you had it in a large basement it would take up a huge chunk of it.






Edited to add @PurplePeopleEater


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Pretty faithful to the original except maybe the female backup singers.


----------



## either/or

Cover of one of my favorite True Widow songs - she's by no means a professional but does a pretty good job.

Cover:





Original:


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## blue2




----------



## either/or

Cover of my favorite MBV track.

Cover:





Original:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is pretty good for a cover. I think it's got electronic drums too. And I honestly can't tell if they are.


----------



## Fixxer

The radio recording was pretty rough but this live version isn't bad actually!


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or

White Stripes cover of Tegan and Sara - Walking With a Ghost

Original:





Cover:


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Persephone The Dread

First one isn't a cover it's a remix but yeah:


----------



## Replicante

In the air tonight cover by Marissa Nadler & Stephen Brodsky


----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

Low cover of Joy Division - Transmission

Original:





Cover:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also too many people think Placebo wrote this song. There are a few covers YouTubers have uploaded saying (Placebo cover) but it's originally by Archive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

The Velvet Underground - Here She Comes Now

Original





Nirvana Cover





Galaxie 500 Cover - studio album cover (the Galaxie 500 cover is my fave, love the guitar solo) 





Galaxie 500 Cover - live in Copenhagen cover


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Don't think I've heard this before (somehow cause the original is one of my favourite songs, also made some joke about him looking like a Grim Reaper in another thread hahaha. I mean that in a good way.) Guess this is my weekly/two weekly music fixation because the algorithm keeps suggesting me their songs right now. Previous one was obviously Arch Enemy.






While I'm here I think I posted these in other threads but always forget about this one:











went back a few pages and not sure if I posted this here but too lazy to go back further:

[removed because just realised although I rediscovered this recently and it felt new to me, there's a decade old comment there from me. Hahahaha wtf. Clearly I have listened to all the music on YT and now going back round again. Not really obviously.]

This is vocally terrible I only like/bookmarked it because the original of this song is so serious and depressing and everything and he's like just doing a Phoebe Buffay style cover with the dance moves so basically the same reason people like The Room (I found this a while ago while trying to find a deleted fan video of the original song):






It's like MSI except MSI are decent. And speaking of Jimmy (definitely posted this song on this forum before but not sure about this thread):






You know I came in to post one thing. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have probably posted this before but I'm not sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Idiots in the crowd kinda ruin it but still...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:O

Wow


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

This guy's covers are pure genius.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee




----------



## Starcut83

Not as good as the original in my opinion but the best I could find.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Noimportant




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter

original


----------



## either/or

Cat Power cover of White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground

I love this cover because of the dramatic change in tempo and her use of silence and space in the song. She basically turned a fuzzy bluesy garage rock tune into a slowcore track which you wouldn't think anyone could pull off but she does it so well.

Original


Cover


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## either/or

Velvet Underground - Venus in Furs

Original 


The Kills Cover


----------



## Einstein's ghost.




----------



## either/or

My Bloody Valentine - When You Sleep

Original


Cover


----------



## extremly




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

guitar cover:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

This girl does really great Strokes covers. I like how she captures a little bit of Julian Casablancas in her vocals.


12:51





You Talk Way Too Much


----------



## system

she is divine!


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## either/or

This is such a great cover, the band plays this song perfectly and I still can't get over how much this girl sounds like Julian Casablancas. It's like she's been listening to The Strokes her whole life or something. She has more than 10 Strokes covers on her channel she's gotta be a super fan or something. All the vocal nuances are spot on, she's not just singing these songs - she reproducing them completely accurately. It's uncanny.


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or

She finally covered an Elliot Smith song, and from either/or no less! She does a great job with this cover, I was really excited to see an ES cover. She doesn't come close to capturing the vulnerability in his voice or his whispery vocals, and she didn't double track the vocals which might be why she used some reverb, but she does an amazing job with the outro chrous and the vocable section which is the best part of the song. Hope she does more ES covers.

Cover


Original


----------



## either/or

This guy is super talented, I love his takes on all these bands and songs. I think the Weezer version of Come as You Are is my favorite, it's sounds so Weezer but also so Nirvana. It's a weird combo. The Greenday version of Lithium is also really good.


----------



## either/or

Such a great Seven Nation Army cover. Really unique take on it.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Some really good Gouge Away covers

Original:


Covers:

Really cool take on it, very similar to the original but some subtle differences a little spacier sounding with a little more reverb and holding notes longer. Sounds kind of cool.


Acoustic version, perfect execution. Sounds so good and so earnest in acoustic. She has such a great voice. I love the intensity.


Another acoustic version. This one is less polished and more raw but I think its my favorite of the three. I love the natural reverb of the space she's in. Very amateur and off the cuff, literally no planning she just plopped down and sang this and I love that about it. I love it when she starts humming and vocalizing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't really a cover, it's a remix but I still love how discordant this is:






Also the minor key 👌:






Someone really needs to do this The Magic Position by Patrick Wolf

_It's you
Who puts me in the magic position, darling now
You put me in the magic position
To live, to learn, to love in the *major key *_

* disc scratch sound effect *


----------



## oguzwst




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter

As soon as I heard the commercial I knew I heard that distinctive voice before but it took me a while to remember who it belonged to.


----------



## either/or

Some really good Lithium covers


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or

Couple of Elliott Smith covers.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I might have posted this somewhere before but I can't find it if I did. I haven't watched this show in ages and doubt I'd even like it now but this piece is really nice.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## Zeinner

I see you laying next to me...


----------



## either/or

Roads.

This is a really creative cover, really like what they did with it.



Really cool to hear an acoustic cover.



True to the original, they did an awesome job reproducing it.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

Cool amateur cover, even the video is a cover of sorts.

Original


Cover


----------



## either/or




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## either/or

The Beatles "Because"

Original





Cover


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah this is easily the worst cover of this song I've heard tbh. It picks up a bit as it goes along but still. Especially considering who it is, they sound like a really subpar darkwave band here lol.



Though I've only heard one other cover:



I also just discovered this exists:



That's hilarious tbf.



> It reminds me of when a bad band comes on stage at some random independent gig where only 10 people show up who are all friends with the members of the bands there, and they do a bad job.


Lol that's true, and also almost how I felt about the Rammstein cover only it was a bit more upmarket. They've dropped down to somewhere around the level of The Cruxshadows (I do like a couple of their songs but they aren't great.)



The opposite of Ministry who peaked with this track:



I said this before but the fake English accent really makes it.



> Uh- GAIN?? You aren't a brit dude


Shh I'm giving him a pass. Also he 'aint' a Brit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know what kind of a building this is but can you imagine just hearing this randomly? Anyway, sounds better than the movie version.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Technically, it's a cover even if Nick Mason is there. I always thought this was a fun tune even though it doesn't seem like Floyd at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

And yeah. This is still a cover. Although it's less of a cover and more epic. It's too bad they waited until they're almost too old to move to do this though. I might have posted this before but I can't find it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Along those lines...


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

White Stripes cover of Iggy Pop's _I'm bored_. This isn't on any of their albums I think it's a recording from an early show in the late 90's or early 00's or maybe from a 45 they would have put out during their early days in the Detroit Garage scene.

*Original:*





*Cover:*


----------



## either/or

And now for a proper cover...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't seem to find good quality instrumental covers of this song.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


>


This is such a great song. Really hits you in the gut, even when it's just the instrumentation and no vocals. There are so many great covers of it.


----------



## either/or

*Voice in Headphones - Mount Eerie*

Cover:






Original:






Bjork song that the chorus refrain is covered / sampled from in the Mount Eerie song:


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Hrm, punk Beatles. Now I've heard everything. I like his take on it though, he does a great job of it.


----------



## either/or

Elliot Smith - Needle in the Hay


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Couple of cool Nirvana covers

Original





Cover





Original 





Cover


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## shyshisho




----------



## either/or

Slowdive - Alison

Original





Cover - think it needs some reverb but otherwise pretty good. Just happy to hear her cover Slowdive.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think there's a more perfect song for a cover like this. Songs like this don't need words.


----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

Amazing cover of Needle in the Hay.

Original





Cover


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really wish the sound quality on this was better but otherwise, very nice.






EDIT - This one's a bit better


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Sea of Love covers. It's a 1950s pop song. I'm not a big fan of the song itself, its an okay song I guess. But I love hearing all the different takes various artists had on this track. It's cool to hear them bring their own style to it.

Original:






Covers:


----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

Original





Cover


----------



## either/or

Jack White covers Heart Shaped Box


----------



## either/or

Cover of The Smiths - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out


----------



## either/or

Grinnin' In Your Face

Original: 





Cover:


----------

